# Best handgun forum



## Timberchic (Jun 12, 2007)

I carried a Beretta in the military and hated it.When I got out I went to work for a small department and they issued me a smith and wesson 5906.That was one of the best shooting pistols I ever used,but heavy.It always fely like it was pulling my pants off.I've found that most every cop you talk to worships Glocks..I own several,Glocks and carry one much of the time,but I prefer my SIG 45 auto over any of them,any day of the week..I guess next in line would be my husband's model 629 classic S&W 44 mag....I would almost carry it because it looks intimidating..But overall,the P220 45 auto is my favorite...I prefer a 45 with the bullets they issue us simply because it has a ton of stopping power and it does not penetrate as deep as a 9 or a 40.Therefore minimizing the chance of missing during a shootout and killing someone that might be on the other side of the wall..I don't hunt with a pistol,but I would like to hear some of your favorites and why.


----------



## b1rdman (Jun 12, 2007)

I have a slew of firearms...but only one pistol.

On the advice of friends I checked out the P220, an H&K USP, and a Kimber CDP. I'm a big guy with big hands and the Kimber was the only one that felt right. No problems...seems like a good weapon. 

I don't know if it was me or the gun but it did take a few hundred rounds to "come around".


----------



## ShoerFast (Jun 12, 2007)

Guiding/hunting I love my BlackHawk, .44M and you can reload with a Speer "shot-shells" for grouse., there like a small .410 shot shell, with a spredder choke. (rifleing) 

In law inforcment, I would be looking for something that would shoot out a low angle windsheld or through a car door, there are more worthless thugs every year that are getting bolder. 

There a number of "saftie-slugs" that do a number on thugs, but disinagrate in a wall, I could see having a clip for indoor use.


----------



## Timberchic (Jun 13, 2007)

ShoerFast said:


> In law inforcment, I would be looking for something that would shoot out a low angle windsheld or through a car door, there are more worthless thugs every year that are getting bolder.
> 
> There a number of "saftie-slugs" that do a number on thugs, but disinagrate in a wall, I could see having a clip for indoor use.



Due to what I'm doing,I'm rarely ever out on the street or making traffic stops anymore.I serve arrest warrants.That means about 80% of the arrests I make,they are made inside the subject's home,or at their place of employment...Luckily in three years of doing this,I have only had to draw my weapon a handfull of times....But I still must be prepared for a showdown.I'm not even sure what kind of bullets these are,but they are designed not to penetrate walls,but they will do extruciating damage if they hit flesh...It's not a requirement that I use these bullets,standard issue is the equivalent to the Black Talon bullets that were on the market for a while,but I chose to do this because for every ten people that I have to go in their house and arrest,9 of them will have a wife and kids in the house as well.I have had to use my taser four times.Two times,their family witnessed it and even though I was doing what I had to do,it will make your heart sink when the family is watching...It's bad enough to have kids watching me put their mom or dad in handcuffs and take them out of the house..With that said,I'm not sure how I would handle having to actually shoot someone..But if I had to shoot someone and accidently killed a child or an innocent bystander,I wouldn't be able to live with myself


----------



## luckycutter (Jun 13, 2007)

Sig 229 in a .40. I am never over or under dressed for any occasion. This gun gives me no excuses. If I miss, I know beyond a shadow of a doubt, it was my fault. However, the 229 has been one heck of a confidence builder on the range. 

Seriously, After examining the U.S. military trials, only beretta and sig passed. HK and glock were 3 and 4 if memery serves. Most any other guns need some finishing and tweaking, but those 4 are 99% "good to go right out of the box."
The Beretta just does not exite me so it is a no go.
They say you can bury a glock in the mud.. pick it up and yada yada, etc. I say, "just leave it in the mud and walk away." Glocks are uglier than pimples on a swines arse. I hate SAO triggers and the grip is all wrong for me. Can't shoot reloaded ammo in a glock so the money you save getting a cheaper pistol is pissed away on all that new ammo. No Glocks in my house. The beretta and the glock are fine guns. I just do not like them.

I have an HK USP40 as well. Although they are differently shaped, both the HK and the Sig fit my hand like they were custom made for me. It is about a 55-45 split and the Sig gets the nod. The only exception is when late season hunting/hiking. The grips on the HK are grippier when you got a hand full of snow and ice. The bottom line is that I would not hesitate to put my life on the line with either the Sig or the HK.


----------



## Timberchic (Jun 13, 2007)

The one thing I do like about a glock is the trigger.The first pull is long like any D/A...,but once you learn where it resets it's like a S/A trigger,then there is no hammer to uncock when you are done shooting.But they are kinda bulky and top heavy.My Sig is far more accurate.I wish it held more rounds,but that's OK..I think nearly every agency in this state has adopted the .40 caliber.I love the .40,mine is a Glock 22.I'm just a little more favorable to my SIG...I tried to get them to let me to get a 229 for uniform carry,but they want everyone to have the same peice I guess,so I've had no reason to buy one,but now I'm curious.


----------



## Duck (Jun 13, 2007)

I have recently changed my attitude on my pistols.... Mostly because my eyes are starting to give out a bit. I started with a S&W Model 19 .357 that I still love, moved to a pair of Beretta 92FS's 9mm, then on to 1911's and now have a pair of G27's in .40 S&W. I agree that the trigger on the Glock's are not to my liking and can't even compare to my S&W 6 shooter but I sure like the sub-compacts for CCW. Small print on you - large hole in target.


----------



## rb_in_va (Jun 13, 2007)

I had a S&W 4006 for some time. That was a nice gun, but very heavy. Some friends had other handguns like a Ruger 9mm and a Ruger .45. both of those looked were bigger, but the S&W was heavier by far.


----------



## Timberchic (Jun 13, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> I had a S&W 4006 for some time. That was a nice gun, but very heavy. Some friends had other handguns like a Ruger 9mm and a Ruger .45. both of those looked were bigger, but the S&W was heavier by far.



No doubt,the S&W's are heavy.The slide on my 5906 had a very stiff spring and was very hard for me to pull back as well...But on the other hand,Smith and Wesson in my opinion makes the absolute best handcuffs.


----------



## Tree Slayer (Jun 13, 2007)

I have two hand guns 1 is a S & W model 29 44 mag. stainless with an 8 & 3/8 barrel. the other is a ruger P85 9mm with 15 shot clip it seems like a pop gun compared to the 44, next hand gun will be a 45 auto not sure what brand.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 13, 2007)

HK USP compact 9mm woulda like to get it in 40 but my wife and daughter shoot and its easier on them. I just like the control layout kinda like a DA/SA Colt gov. I wanted a gun with out all the idiot switches like mag disconnects and pop up chamber indicators.


----------



## computeruser (Jun 14, 2007)

Best and favorite handguns, eh? Let's see. Glock 19 and S&W Airweight Bodyguard come out most often. Both have been flawless performers and are easy to wear on belt and ankle, respectively. 115 Corbon +P or Winchester Ranger 127gr +p+ for the G19, probably switching to Corbon DPX once local availability becomes more predictable. The S&W gets fed whatever non-LRN or Ball I happen to have around, usually Winchester gray box 125gr +P. Leather for both is Milt Sparks (WatchSix for the G19, VM-II for the S&W), and the ankle rig is a Galco COP ankle band.

Went the 1911 route for a number of years, first with an early .40S&W Para and later a .45acp Kimber. I really like 1911s but had a situation come up that made me think that capacity might be more important than I had initially believed, so I switched to the G19 for capacity and parts/magazine interchangeability with some associates who use G17 and G19. The Para was a POS but the Kimber has been a flawless performer with over 14,000 rounds through it before I stopped counting; I experienced zero gun-induced failures or stoppages in that 14,000 rounds. Corbon 200gr +P or Federal Hydra-Shok 230gr are the rounds of choice for the 1911s, which ride in Milt Sparks WatchSix or Kramer FBI-tilt Vertical Scabbard.

Everything else is for fun only and doesn't honestly even go to the range that often, unless I'm taking friends or family who are new to shooting. 50's vintage Ruger MK1 and GP100 (4") are probably the most popular for the uninitiated, since they're friendly and unintimidating for novice shooters.


----------



## NYH1 (Jun 14, 2007)

luckycutter said:


> Seriously, After examining the U.S. military trials, only beretta and sig passed. HK and glock were 3 and 4 if memery serves.


It's my understanding that Glock didn't take part in the military M9 pistol test in the mid 80's. The test required the pistols to have a double strike capability, external manual safety which Glock's don't have. The contract also mandated that the company that was awarded the contract had to give manufacturing right to the US military so they could bid out replacement parts to the lowest bidder and not necessarily the original manufacture. Glock wouldn't do this. Again this is just my understanding. 

My favorite handgun is the Glock. I have a G22 and G27. They make a great pair. They both shoot Remington's 165 gr. Golden Saber ammo very well. In the colder months or when concealment isn't a concern (in the woods cutting firewood, hunting, riding my ATV's ect.) I carry the G22. The rest of the time I carry the G27. I have a G31 (357 Sig) barrel for the G22. I go back and forth between the 357 Sig and 40 S&W.

I've shot around 7000 rounds of 40 S&W and another 1000 rounds or so of 357 Sig ammo in my G22. I had one round of Remington UMC 40 S&W ammo not fire in my G22. The primer was hit good. It just didn't fire. I took it out of the chamber and another guy at the range put it in his Smith & Wesson 4006 and tried to fire it and it wouldn't fire in his pistol either. I've shot 3000 or so rounds in my G27 and never had a problem. I just really like and trust my Glocks.

I'll probably get a few more pistols. I'd like to get a Smith & Wesson SW1911 5" barrel and a Smith & Wesson model 629 Classic 6 1/2" barrel. I like the Sig P220, but I don't know if I could get use to the grip angle.


----------



## Timberchic (Jun 14, 2007)

To Glock's credit,there is no way to even count the tens of thousands of rounds I have cycled through mine.My model 22 especially.It has never jammed.I have to re-qualify every six months,and I practice at least twice a month,sometimes shooting up to a thousand rounds total..To mention except for a few places from pulling it out of my triple retention holster,it still looks new as well....Overall,I like the Glock.I just like the feel of my sig better..I have more range time behind a glock,and I like the sight system on it better...And it's easier for us to teach rookies how to use it..I can now qualify and put all 200 of my rounds in the black without even aiming it....Which was a big feat for me,but easier for others.


----------



## hornett22 (Jun 15, 2007)

*i never liked glocks and never will.*

i had an H&K USP in 45 and loved it.not sure why i sold it.

right now i only have two colt anacondas in 45 colt.i have the six inch barreled one with me and my ex wife has the 4 inch barreled one because she lives alone in an apartment and i worry about her.plus i live in CT and if they pass anymore gay gunlaws i still have some guns safe and sound in Tennessee.


----------



## Timberhauler (Jun 15, 2007)

hornett22 said:


> i had an H&K USP in 45 and loved it.not sure why i sold it.
> 
> right now i only have two colt anacondas in 45 colt.i have the six inch barreled one with me and my ex wife has the 4 inch barreled one because she lives alone in an apartment and i worry about her.plus i live in CT and if they pass anymore gay gunlaws i still have some guns safe and sound in Tennessee.



I have a Ruger single action .45 long colt.That is my favorite handgun caliber for a revolver...That is one of the most under estimated rounds there is,but it packs a punch..I also have a S&W model 629 44 mag.That thing is a blast to shoot..I don't do any hunting with a handgun,but I love plinking with those big boys....My wife and I have made a shooting range behind my parents house up in the woods that we cut through a pine thicket..It's only 50 yards long,we only shoot pistols back there...My wife took that 44 mag and cut down a small pine tree that was around 14 inches in diameter.It only took 15 shots,and that is counting the two times she missed.We were using FMJ target bullets.It probably could have been done with half of the bullets using hollowpoints.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jun 18, 2007)

I love my 629 too:biggrinbounce2: 

I will mention 2 of my many pistols that I really like: The Kahr P9(9mm) is my main carry gun and fits my hand very well. The other is a USP compact in .357 sig. It has more punch than most calibers but we can't have a loaded rifle on the ground while hunting. That is one hot round, it has kept me away from the .40. I hope to get a new S&W m&p in .357 sig. also. Both of these guns shoot very well although they cost me a chainsaw or 2 Not sure what to tell you TC about a new gun, the Glock and Sig are very well respected....


----------

